# Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?



## Schriki (8. September 2017)

*Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Schönen guten Tag ich habe vor einigen tagen mein PC auf eine Costem Wasserkühlung umgebaut. In der Hoffnung das der PC nun kühler bleibt. Ich habe aber nach wie vor beim Spielen (BF1, lol , etc) immer Temperaturen von über 60 Grad zwar übersteigen sie die 70 nicht aber das erscheint mir in Anbetracht der doch großzügig gewählten Radiator Größe doch etwas zu hoch. Im normalen Betrieb hab ich so um die 34-40 Grad das erscheint mir ok. Ich verwende für die Wasserkühlung;
-2x240mm slim Radiatoren
-250ml AGB
-Aquastream XT Ultra
-CPU Kühler ist Alphacool Yellowstone

Und mein System besteht aus;
-I7 3770 4,1Ghz
-Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 6GB Blower
-16 Gb DDR3 RAm 1600Mhz
-ASRock Z68 Extrem3 Gen3 Mainborad
- Gehäuse ist das Game Max Falcon Gaming

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen oder nützliche Tipps geben was ich verbessern kann.
Lg. Schriki


----------



## Merowinger0807 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Erst einmal willkommen bei uns im Forum 

Was für Lüfter sind auf den Radiatoren angebracht? Wieviele sind angebracht und wie? Push&Pull oder Push oder Pull? Schaffen sie es überhaupt den Radiator zu kühlen und somit das darin befindliche Wasser? Hast du irgendwo die Möglichkeit die Mediumtemperatur zu ermitteln?
Ist evtl. noch Luft im System? Wie ist die Pumpe eingestellt? Drehzahl?

Die von Dir gemachten Angaben helfen auf den ersten Blick noch nicht ganz um Dir einen Tipp geben zu können


----------



## SpatteL (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

[Sammelthread] Sind meine WaKü Temperaturen in Ordnung? 
Da werden genau die Fragen von Merowinger0807 auch gestellt.

Der Kühler ist nun mal nicht mehr der neuste. CPU geköpft?


----------



## Schriki (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Ja stimmt wo sind nur meine Manieren geblieben? 
Hallo ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab meine Frage bereits oben bestellt Ich hoffe es ist kein Problem das die Frage vor dem Vorstellung kam. 
Also nun Probiere ich mal eure Fragen zu Beantworten;
Ich habe nur Serien mäßige Lüfter verbaut die wo bei dem Gehäuse dabei waren und welche aus dem alten. Ich habe an dem Oberen Radiator aus Platzgründen nur Push verbaut, vorne aber hab ich genügend platz gehabt um Push und Pull zu montieren. Die CPU ist nicht geköpft und noch unangetastet bis auf die leichte "Übertaktung". Ich weis nicht ob das Sinn macht wie ich es angestellt habe aber ich hoffe mal das ihr mich nicht im Dunkeln stehen lasst und mir helfen könnt bzw wollt. Wenn ich wüsste wie man Bilder anhängt könnte ich selbstverständlich welche mitliefern. 
Lg. Schriki


----------



## drstoecker (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Wie hoch ist denn die Wassertemperatur unter Last? Slim  Radis sind nicht so optimal. Auch sollte mit kühler Aussenluft gekühlt werden. Hast du die aquastream Software drauf ? System komplett entlüftet?


----------



## BickSlick (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Hört sich nach dem gleichen Problem an was ein Bekannter von mir hatte. 
Der hat aus versehn am CPU Kühler Water IN und OUT vertauscht wodurch der unter last auch immer eine Temperatur von 65-70 Grad hatte.
Die Kühlung funktioniert dann einigermaßen  aber jedoch nicht ganz weil die Pumpe quasi gegen sich selber ankämpft.
Hört sich zwar blöd an aber überprüf das mal bitte und poste mal ein Bild von der Wakü.


----------



## Schriki (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Die Software hab ich, aber mir fehlt das Kabel hab ich nachbestellt sollte hoffentlich morgen kommen dann kann ich die letzen nötigen daten nachreichen. Ja hoffe das ich alle Luft herausen hab. Pumpe lief eine Nacht durch und hab ihn hin und her "geschüttelt". Es kommen auch beim Dauerbetrieb keinerlei blasen mehr und es gluckert auch nichts mehr oder so. Der vorne montierte Radi mit Push und Pull zieht die kühle Luft ins Gehäuse und oben wird die Luft durch den Radi nach außen gedrückt.


----------



## Schriki (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Klar kann ich gerne machen ich weiß nur leider nicht wie man Bilder anhängt und nein das ist es nicht hab nachgesehen.


----------



## BickSlick (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Wenn du unten Rechts auf Erweitert klickst kannst du auch Anhänge verwalten.


----------



## v3nom (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

CPUs richtig kühl zu bekommen ist schwierig. Da ist dann einfach die WLP die Intel unter dem Heatspreader verwendet zu schlecht.
Wenn die Abluft der Radiatoren kühl ist ist auch das Wasser kühl bleibt funktioniert die Wakü an sich.
Dann müsstest du den Wärmeübergang von CPU zum Kühler verbessern.
Das kann man mit besserer WLP hinbekommen.
Welche WLP hast du zwischen CPU und Kühler?


----------



## Schriki (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Ah okay danke hoffe es klappt mit dem hochladen der Bilddateien. Das mit der WLP hab ich schon mal irgendwo gehört aber ich selbst trau mir das nicht wirklich zu und wenn doch,  mit was für einer Verbesserung kann ich da rechnen? Ich meine ich habe insgesamt doch schon eine recht große Radiatorfläche dafür das nur die CPU gekühlt wird. Und trotzdem habe ich schlechtere werte als jemand mit einer AIO Kühlung der ein viertel meiner verwendeten Radiatorfläche und viel weniger Kühlflüssigkeit besitzt. Irgendwas kann da doch nicht stimmen oder?
Lg. Schriki


----------



## SpatteL (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Hast du mal in den oben verlinkten Thread geschaut? Da wird einiges auch schon angesprochen.
Unter anderem wäre auch die Raumtemperatur noch wichtig.

Bei slim Radis bringt Push/Pull nicht wirklich etwas, da kannst du dir 2 Lüfter sparen.
Ungeköpfte CPUs können durchaus mal 10-20K heißer sein, je nachdem  wie gut/schlecht die Paste unter dem Heatspreader verteilt ist.


----------



## Dagnarus (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Ich vermute mal das die Temperatur, die du erwähnst die CPU Temp unter Last ist. Da sind 60 Grad doch vollkommen ok. Mit meinen 2 420er Radis (mit Nocuta NF-A14 bei 1200 UMin) hab ich ne Wassertemp von 30 Grad. Und die CPU (7800X, 4.6GHz) wird unter Last (Rendern/Prime) auch mehr als 60 Grad warm. Aber: die ist auch nicht geköpft und ich hab noch ne GraKa im Kreislauf. Allerdings geht's bei mir im Leerlauf auch auf unter 30Grad. Die Pumpe läuft bei mir mit 3500 UMin (AquaStream Ultimate). Langsamer ist übrigens besser als schnell.


----------



## Schriki (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Ja ich habe mir die Verlinkung angesehen und durchgelesen aber ich konnte mir beim besten willen  nicht alles merken. Ich schätze mal es hat so 20 Grad in dem Raum hier ( Wassertemp., Pumpen U/min usw. muss ich nachreichen weil wie schon gesagt das Kabel noch nicht da ist). Ja ich meine unter last ich starte einfach mal Core Temp und spiel 20 min BF1 dann häng ich euch mal eine Screen Shot von den Temps dran. Vielleicht sagt das ja etwas aus.


----------



## v3nom (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Ich meinte welche WLP hast zwischen Kühler und CPU benutzt?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

laut den bildern ist sowohl  pumpe und/oder der cpu kühler falsch verbaut, ende 

die pumpe zieht das wasser aus dem 'einlass' des cpu kühlers ................ 

cpu kühler mitte einlass, am rande auslass






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aquastream müsste oben rein, Frontseite Raus aber dafür hab ich grade kein bild zur Hand 
kann sonst gleich zur sicherheit auch nochmal zuhause nachschauen, aber sieht erstmal eindeutig aus wie falschrum verschlaucht 


edit:
hatte die aquastream falsch in erinnerung, passt doch, sorry für panikmache


----------



## Nachty (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Nein da ist alles richtig verschlaucht ! Wasser kommt oben von der Pumpe in die CPU das ist alles richtig.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*



Nachty schrieb:


> Nein da ist alles richtig verschlaucht ! Wasser kommt oben von der Pumpe in die CPU das ist alles richtig.



gut das ich nochmal nachschauen wollte...  stimmt doch hab mich vertan Auslass ist oben bei der aquastream


----------



## BickSlick (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Also ich bin auch der Meinung dass da iwas bei der Verschlauchung nicht stimmt.
Oder meine Augen vertaschen Ein und Ausgang


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*



BickSlick schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch der Meinung dass da iwas bei der Verschlauchung nicht stimmt.
> Oder meine Augen vertaschen Ein und Ausgang



ich hatte bei mir die aquastream um 180° gedreht verbaut daher hatte ich probleme die richtig zuzuordnen, zumindest die  verschlauchung zwischen pumpe und cpu kühler ist korrekt, den rest hab ich jetzt nicht weiter angeschaut


----------



## Schriki (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Also ich wüsste nicht das was falsch verschlaucht ist. Ich hab es so gemacht Pumpe->CPU Kühler->Radiator 1->Radiator 2->AGB->Pumpe


----------



## IICARUS (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Hast du alles neu gekauft? Um mehr dazu sagen zu können ist die Wassertemperatur wichtig.
Daher müssen wir warten bis zu dazu mehr sagen kannst. Wie schnell laufen deine Lüfter? Denn mit der Drehzahl der Lüfter wird man auch ein Kompromiss zwischen Drehzahl und Wassertemperatur erreichen und dazu bezogen das Delta was dann erreicht wird.


----------



## Schriki (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Teils teils, Pumpe, CPU kühler, Radiator und Agb waren gebraucht,  Gehäuse und der zweite Radiator sind neu gewesen.


----------



## DARPA (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Es wäre noch zu klären, wie schnell deine Lüfter auf den Radis drehen bzw. wie du die regelst.

Ansonsten wie schon mehrfach angesprochen, bei den verklebten Intel CPUs kann man Radiatorfläche drauf schmeissen wie man lustig ist, ohne Köpfen verbessert eine Wakü nur geringfügig die Temperatur. 
Dagegen holt man bei ner Graka 30 K im Vorbeigehen raus ^^


----------



## IICARUS (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Hattest du den CPU-Kühler auf, nicht das der vom Vorbesitzer sich mit Weichmacher zu gesetzt hat und daher die Temperaturen nicht gut abführt. Denn beim CPU-Kühler und dem gebrauchtem Radiator wäre eine Reinigung um sicher zu gehen das diese sich nicht zu gesetzt haben wichtig gewesen. Die Wassertemperatur die hierbei erreicht wird ist aber nach wie vor wichtig.


----------



## razrone12 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*



Schriki schrieb:


> Ja ich habe mir die Verlinkung angesehen und durchgelesen aber ich konnte mir beim besten willen  nicht alles merken. Ich schätze mal es hat so 20 Grad in dem Raum hier ( Wassertemp., Pumpen U/min usw. muss ich nachreichen weil wie schon gesagt das Kabel noch nicht da ist). Ja ich meine unter last ich starte einfach mal Core Temp und spiel 20 min BF1 dann häng ich euch mal eine Screen Shot von den Temps dran. Vielleicht sagt das ja etwas aus.



Du sprichst wohl von der CPU Temperatur. Wie schon Vorredner richtig angesprochen haben,  kann man bei einer CPU die möglicherweise eine noch schlechtere Übertragung als sowieso schon zwischen heatspreader und die haben,  also die Wärmeleitpaste bis zu einem bestimmten punkt noch soviel Radiatorfläche hinter hauen und es bringt nix.. Hatte zuvor einen 4790k auf 4,6ghz betrieben mit luftkühlung kam ich unter prime schnell auf 90 Grad in Spielen vielleicht 70. Wasserkühlung mit 2x 360er Slim radis brachten hier entäuschenderweise genau dieselben temps. Mit 1 zu 1 derselben wakü betreibe ich jetzt den ryzen 1700 und zusätzlich eine 1070 und komme auf max 70 Grad allein weil ryzen gelötet ist statt wlp unter dem heatspreader. Entweder lebst du mit deinen Temperaturen oder du köpfst die Cpu.

Um zu sehen ob deine wakü richtig arbeitet ist die Wassertemperatur ausschlaggebend. Diese sollte die 40 grad nicht überschreiten. Du solltest allerdings deine Lüfter so anbringen dass alle Radiatoren nur Frischluft bekommen und dennoch die Wärme im Gehäuse abtransportiert wird. Problem ist hier die Grafikkarte die natürlich gut aufheizt.


----------



## iAcki (14. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Temperaturen zu hoch?*

Hi,

ich glaube nicht, dass wir dir hier weiterhin sinnvoll unter die Arme greifen können, solange wir nicht deine Wassertemperatur kennen. Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann haben auch die "alten" Aquastream Pumpen einen eingebauten Temperaturfühler für das Wasser. Dieser war zwar nicht auf 1 Grad genau, aber zumindest wäre das ein Wert mit dem man arbeiten könnte. Du kannst dir aber auch einfach schnell für ein paar "Cent" einen Temperaturfühler für dein System kaufen und diesen an der Pumpe anschließen. Im Anschluss kannst du dann in der Aquasuite die beiden Temperaturen auslesen und uns mitteilen. 

Alles andere ist halt mehr Raten, anstatt beraten!

Gruß Christian


----------

